# Forum Game: Three word story



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, rajkumar_pb asked me to hurry up with a forum game. So here is one he likes(or he said he likes). If mods have any problem with this, let me know or delete/move this. This is a very common forum game:-

Three Word story:-
Rules- one person starts a story with three words and then another continues the story with another three words and so on! Use of humour highly recomended. Punctuation is generally not bothered with. (Didn't understand this? Read this)

Open for everyone to play! Please don't post flame etc.
This one should be a laugh.
OK, I'll start!

"Three alien cows..."


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

gave no milk


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 8, 2008)

Orkut is there to play such silly games.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Orkut is there to play such silly games.


only 3 words allowed


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 8, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Orkut is there to play such silly games.



This is why I wanted to check if anyone was interested before starting this. Please let others play!


rohan_shenoy said:


> only 3 words allowed



lol nice retaliation.

Anyway, Back on topic:

"...farmer got angry..."


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2008)

he killed cow.

End of story


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> he killed cow.



Which one? First , second or third?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Which one? First , second or third?



Thread started cow


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2008)

Or better kill the ass(Ass is an animal like cow, both are mammals)


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mods lock thread


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

please stop dreaming


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Metal head me


----------



## azzu (Nov 8, 2008)

who got banned


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

this is useless


----------



## Chirag (Nov 8, 2008)

Praka got banned


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

lol u mad


----------



## amol48 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is fun


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

i died yesterday


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

So did bush


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2008)

but obama won


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 9, 2008)

What the F**K?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2008)

Digit Forum Sucks?


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

one more soul


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2008)

Red theme sucks


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

it is black


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2008)

header, menu, virginads..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

lol rofl lmao


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

my dying bride


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 9, 2008)

the godfather sucks!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 9, 2008)

Continue this stupidity..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 9, 2008)

...don't accuse God...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

lol lol lol


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

kpower is (a) kid


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

kids are devil


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

hmmm people=sh1t


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

good hunting stalker


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2008)

lol u suk


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

lol lmao rofl


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

stop that Duck


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

why...so....serious???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

SlipKnot kicks ass


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Fade to Black


----------



## hullap (Nov 9, 2008)

nothing else matters


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Master of puppets


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

Spit It Out


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Bed Of Razors


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

Before I Forget


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

What a thread


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Are O Sambha


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

Kitne Aadmi The??!!111!!!.//???


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

Kya Farak padta...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

sahi baat hein !!11!!!1


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

sholey nahin banta !!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

kyounki sab hijdethey


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

Three Words Game....


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> sholey nahin banta !!!



Agar tum paida na hote to bhi kya farak padta 

No offence meant


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^only three words


----------



## virus_killer (Nov 9, 2008)

he he he


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

you so intelligent


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 9, 2008)

dont say lies


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 9, 2008)

NahinTo HoJayega BhejaFry


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

watching a concert


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

^^
L O L


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

wat is this ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

this is stupidity


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

some forum game.......................................


KPower Mania said:


> watching a concert


Whose? Which? How?


----------



## karmanya (Nov 9, 2008)

hahalolonlythreewords Ipwnzyouall Dienoobdie! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/48large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

i am bor3d



thewisecrab said:


> some forum game.......................................
> 
> Whose? Which? How?



SlipKnot - Disasterpeices....


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

the living dead


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my word!!!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 9, 2008)

Aliens stoled sheep

(Remembered some1, think....abey tubelight these r the words of filledvoid, btw where is he?Haven't seen in forum since many days.BTW, did he got his sheeps back, or not)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

filledvoid is missing


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

dnt have words


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

doing silly project


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

then eat pizza


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

pizzas are good..


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

not if addicted


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

and I aint...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

that ends story..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

going to play ...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Lo mein AAGaya


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

dont know hindi...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Mein Kya Karu....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

off to projects


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Attention d00ds,*
The game was completely misinterpreted by all....(No comments like only 3 words)

This is a three word story game and i wont see any story here..Even i too post irrelevant like all do...I want all ur co-operation and please i want to start this game again...
If anyone oppose this, please post the reason here...I'll wait...If no one is opposing, i'll start a fresh game....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm i c its a game....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

Then what do you think it is..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

*here's fresh game*

Oneday RAM saw....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thanks for starting a fresh game*

a beautiful girl...


----------



## Smoke (Nov 10, 2008)

was HIV Infected


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ LOL stop all this nuisance..
I request plz donot start all this kind of story..

let me proceed:-

*who was very*


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

nice to fall...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

in Love with



Smoke said:


> was HIV Infected


*img112.imageshack.us/img112/3903/lmao2od9.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

a guy who


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

was a jerk


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

and always get


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

sad replies and


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

tied with RAAKHI


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

always like actress


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

SAWANT (the actress) , she liked

Above post..plz stay in this story...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

TIED him Raakhi 

End of story

Start some suspense thriller dudes....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*A Suspense thriller*...let ur imagination roll...

A famous archealogist..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

once discovered something


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

was searching for


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

*Attention writers*....
*Due to the fast pace interest in writing a story all of us try to reply for a same post and this will lead to two stories at a time...To avoid this, i recommend all users to wait for a minute or two and post ur content to story...*

which is terrible


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

He was shocked


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

to see the


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

existence of ZOMBIE


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

who was in Doom


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

*OFFTOPIC*

Let's make 2 differen stories  or Reply turn by Turn

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/3903/lmao2od9.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

OFFTOPIC Again a collapse... i continue the story from what mrintech finished..

Suddenly the ZOMBIE


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

got alive and


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

Ate him alive


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

But the archeaolgist..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

@rajkumar_pb: Thanks for showing all these Zombies(no offence meant) the light dude! I was gonna write something like this today but as I see, you've already put everything right. Problem was that no one even cared to read what I had written in the first post!

As for the story:
"...was not normal..."


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

had an annoying


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

super human power


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

When he points


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

his middle finger


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

high power laser ..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 10, 2008)

...failed to fire!...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ @ Abhi : u posted after me and i request u to modify ur current post to match the story line from what i wrote above...
After u do so, we continue the game..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

the other finger


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

passin time uselessly


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> passin time uselessly


This is for you:
As said by rajkumar pb





> *Attention d00ds,*
> The game was completely misinterpreted by all....(No comments like only 3 words)
> 
> This is a three word story game and i wont see any story here..Even i too post irrelevant like all do...I want all ur co-operation and please i want to start this game again...
> If anyone oppose this, please post the reason here...I'll wait...If no one is opposing, i'll start a fresh game....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

@KPower : Does it comes along with the story..???

Then the archealogist...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

...pokes the zombie... (Now, this is fun!)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

the zombie pukes


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 10, 2008)

...zombie gets mad...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

start poking archealogist... ..

OFFTOPIC : Now,this is called turned-out story..a suspense thriller from a MTS like comedy....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

and he *FARTS* 

*moumouh.vip-blog.com/medias/0307/moumouh-vip-blog-com-966718funny-pictures-flaming-farts-1c4.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

thats smells horrible....

@mrintech : Man u show some real funny sh1t here..You make the story more funnier after alexanders effort...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

but the Archeologist...
*www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-bebe---cat-from-hell-nW5.jpg


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

....uses laser finger.... (that ain't gonna save him from something like that in the image rofl!)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

(Finger Looked Like)

*civilizer.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/middle-finger-of-the-apocalypse.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

And Burns Him


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

*Archeologist felt alone*

*www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-sleeping-puppy-UDG.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally the archealogist..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Became POP DIVA

*www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-look-im-a-star-ULG.jpg

*End of Story Here*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

end of story...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

*Now NEW Story *


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

A boy named MPower... 

(No offence meant on u KPower..Just to make this story more spicy..If u feel annoying, then i edit the post and change the name..)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Who was Maniac


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

walking along streets...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Got into GUTTER


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

fell on poo "D


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

I continue from mrintech's prev post... the wisecrab advised to edit his post and continue the thread...I edit the post after thewisecrab did...

He starts looking..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Then he found

*www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-chippy-the-attack-gopher-1hv.jpg

*This Thread will go for Digit Hall of Game *


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

he started headbanging


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

continuation from mrintech's post...

a golden bar


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Mouse made him like

*www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-killer-kitten-1ka.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

mrintech.. u loose the game by using more than three words..
As a punishmentD) you will not post for next 10 minutes.. 

continue from my prev post...

He took that...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 10, 2008)

and sold it


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

to a wizard


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

He rub gold...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 10, 2008)

a genie came


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

and started dancing


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 10, 2008)

on a pole


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

and ask MPower...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

to join him


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

But MPower refuses...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

and genie's angry


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

start doing ambush....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

Mpower uses flamethrower


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

but genie escapes...  

Note : (Do u think genie can be killed by flamethrower..)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

...turns Mpower into (a).... (I've used only 3 words   )


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

but Mpower chases


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> but Mpower chases


Complete my sentence d00d...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

*Attention Dudes and OFF Topic*

*At the beginning of this story, MPower Gell into Gutter and then fell over Poo. All these things are happening into gutter.* 

*weblogs.newsday.com/news/local/longisland/politics/blog/sewer4.jpeg

*So please fetch Mpower Out from Gutter and push him into Sewer of Russia.* 

*tech-for-life.org/wp-content/sewer1.jpg

*Twist must be there in each and every story *


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 10, 2008)

contination from thewisecrab's post...

(a) little freaky dog... (I too use only 3 words) 

OFF TOPIC : Going offline, will continue tomorrow..Bye d00ds..


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 10, 2008)

fell into gutter


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

went barkin'() mad!


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

hope in despair


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

...chased his tail...(more like)(I only used 3 words, words in brackets don't count!)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Mpower got bored


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

going to ishimura


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

Playin san andreas


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 10, 2008)

No offence meant, but please don't start posting crap again, people!
Read the RULES:-


alexanderthegreat said:


> Well, rajkumar_pb asked me to hurry up with a forum game. So here is one he likes(or he said he likes). If mods have any problem with this, let me know or delete/move this. This is a very common forum game:-
> 
> Three Word story:-
> Rules- one person starts a story with three words and then another continues the story with another three words and so on! Use of humour highly recomended. Punctuation is generally not bothered with. (Didn't understand this? Read this)
> ...



Also, as rajkumar had already said:-


rajkumar_pb said:


> *Attention d00ds,*
> The game was completely misinterpreted by all....(No comments like only 3 words)
> 
> This is a three word story game and i wont see any story here..Even i too post irrelevant like all do...I want all ur co-operation and please i want to start this game again...
> If anyone oppose this, please post the reason here...I'll wait...If no one is opposing, i'll start a fresh game....



Back on topic:-
@T159: I'm not sure if your post is a part of the story, if it is, let me know, I'll edit my post!
I'll continue from KPower's post due to abovesaid reasons:
"...explored the sewers..."


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 10, 2008)

...when a terrible...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

disaster strikes earth


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2008)

...turning people into...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

useless, senseless fanboys


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

But Mpower was


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

not a fanboi


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually he was


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 10, 2008)

...a puppetmaster who...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 10, 2008)

was a maniac


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2008)

..out of nowhere..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...some strange looking...

(pls think of something cool so that spilly uncle can make it into his next sci-fi movie!!)


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

thing from netherworld


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2008)

wierd thread online


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

shantanu said:


> wierd thread online


this was way off topic


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2008)

alien like abhi


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

shantanu said:


> alien like abhi


Very Very Bad

*i37.tinypic.com/2m7dxg5.jpg 

*OFFTOPIC: You are interrupting the Game* 

*i36.tinypic.com/dg2mub.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> thing from netherworld



with a gun


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

slinging was fun


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 11, 2008)

where am I?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> where am I?


 
And he dies...!!! 

Story ends...

OK....Lets start a new story today....

Once a farmer..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 11, 2008)

...discovered crop circles... (This should open up lots of possibilities)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

...discovered peculiar seed..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

*with strange pattern*

*www.zetetique.ldh.org/images/crop/cropETb.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

@Story is real fast...So edited the post

which is just


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

(much) looking like mystery


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

tending towards ZOMBIE


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

And the farmer..(exclaims "oh!again a ZOMBIE story"...)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2008)

.. when suddenly something ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

@Charan... Whats that? OK...I continue from my prev post...

exclaimed seeing zombie...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

comes from nowhere


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

start eating crops...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

and was heading


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

towards the toilet...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

towards farmer's house


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

*There he Saw*

*civilizer.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/middle-finger-of-the-apocalypse.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

his daughter turns..(A new character in the story...)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> his daughter turns..(A new character in the story...)



towards the alien


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> towards the alien


and became draculla


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Edited the post to cope up with the fast phase story...

Dont post anything here, coz that may lead to another story...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

they together danced


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

But the Farmer


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

disappointed to see


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

her dancing with


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

the ugly ZOMBIE...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

...but what he..


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

expect from daughter....


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...who thought it...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

was complete bullsh1t...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...but zombie dancing...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

farmer gets angry....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

farmer shoots at...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

the ugly zombie....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

and zombie died   (now continue as draculla--the daughter is not killed)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Farmer's daughter looked..(the zombie shot dead by her father is her lover..)


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 11, 2008)

Laloo Prasad Yadav


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 11, 2008)

...murderous! She decided...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ...murderous! She decided...


to take revenge...


----------



## bilalarc (Nov 11, 2008)

want some...continue


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 11, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:
@amitabhishek: Sorry, man! I didn't continue from your post. I see we posted at exactly the same time! That's probably why!
@bilalarc: Didn't understand that! Is that a part of the story? If it is, let me know, I'll edit!
ONTOPIC:
from rajkumar's post:-
...by planning a...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

deadly revenge plan


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...stupid game of...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> ...stupid game of...




Dont' interrupt... if you interrupt....

*i35.tinypic.com/fc61yx.gif



mrintech said:


> deadly revenge plan


But Farmer (got a) PLAN (too)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

to kill her... (Now thats called the sad ending...)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

To Be Continued

(This Story will be carried forward after some time in part II)

Now New Story... This must be made as Funny as Possible....

*Oneday Mpower fell*


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

into dirty ditch...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

Over Pooooooo..... []

(OFF: Should I post Pooooo's Image.....)


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Dont' interrupt... if you interrupt....



i dint interrupt!!  it was part of the story!!...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Over Pooooooo..... []
> 
> (OFF: Should I post Pooooo's Image.....)


OFF : No u shouldnt post any image.. its a bit awful and make this thread more annoying..No offence meant

when he turned...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

he saw a 

(OFF: I m leaving CYAll 2morrow)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

witch who looked...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...like ekta kapoor...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

MPower getting excited... (by seeing ekta kapoor dressed like a witch..)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> MPower getting excited... (by seeing ekta kapoor dressed like a witch..)



Mpower thinks something...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...like ekta stripteasing (!)...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 11, 2008)

ekta slapped thrice(with camera effects!) 
Offtopic:To all wacky TVserial producers:Look at the signature!
also, @abhi.eternal:refrain from posting such possibly offensive content please, dude!
also:-


mrintech said:


> *i35.tinypic.com/fc61yx.gif



roflol! nice one! where do you guys get stuff like these?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

to MPower Manaic


(OFF:The image ish shtyle ><)


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @abhi.eternal:refrain from posting such possibly offensive content please, dude!


you think ekta kapoor stripteasing offensive  oops, sorry if i hurt anyone's feeling ::BIG ROFL:: 

continuing with the story....

...but Mpower was...:roll:


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

(in) love with Ekta.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> (in) love with Ekta.....



Mpower was fooled...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

Ekta kissed kmania


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Ekta kissed kmania



he passed out .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

A kiss to her


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> A kiss to her



what ?

Anyways, continuing from my previous post :-

Mpower fell down.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

but he's alive


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> but he's alive



trying to breath...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 11, 2008)

...but his breath...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> ...but his breath...



trapped in him..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

Suddenly he Puked...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Suddenly he Puked...



on Ekta Kapoor


----------



## mrintech (Nov 11, 2008)

Bur Ekta Drank (That)....   

( OFF: Remember she is a witch....  )


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Bur Ekta Drank (That)....
> 
> ( OFF: Remember she is a witch....  )



                                        ^^ and she died.....

(it was poison )


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

*Now a New Story* 

A comet strikes....


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 12, 2008)

...the bermuda triangle...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

and Suddenly (a) Monster....


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 12, 2008)

...from the comet...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

start playing flute....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

and sings like...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

udit naraynan. Suddenly...  (Expect so many twists and turns...)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

a big arsehole....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

appears before Monster...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

which looked like...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

MPower Maniac


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

who turned Pyschosocial (on hearing....)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

The Monsters Growling....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

*EDITED *: Me and Wisecrab posted @ the same time...So let continue from what thewisecrab posted..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

Metal music which ......


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

irritates all kids..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

He also Made to Hear that Music to Monster

(Give me Punishment )


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

Punishment granted to mrintech.. 
You are advised to see all serials in TV and come with a better story to make here...(Good punishment..rite..)

Continue from my last post..

So kids decide..(to)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 12, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Punishment granted to mrintech..
> You are advised to see all serials in TV and come with a better story to make here...(Good punishment..rite..)
> 
> Continue from my last post..
> ...



die coz they are n00bs. Those who think that Metal music sux are n00bs.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

^^3 words only dude!  You've earned yourself the punishment! don't post for 10 mins!

...to make alloy...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
hey this is just a game

and they cry


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

Mpower's now angry....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:
@crabby(sorry!): I'm sorry but I didn't quite catch that! How do those 3 fit in? please explain.
I reckon there's some kind of confusion!

Oh, and 
@rajkumar: they've shut all TVserials presently dude(<Insert a smiley here for literally positively jumping with glee!!!!> )


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Mpower's now angry....


 
and shouted (@) Monster....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

Arre, the monster spots Mpower listening to metal which it doesnt like. So he is angry 
And, no more"crabby" please...
Continuing:
In the groin......


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> OFFTOPIC:
> @rajkumar: they've shut all TVserials presently dude(<Insert a smiley here for literally positively jumping with glee!!!!> )


Then watch some Bolly movies... and come with great story...

Continuation from thewisecrab's post

itching starts terribly...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

... (monster) looks for ItchGuard


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

(but) found Krack Cream


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

Applying Cream at.....(groin,,)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

when Mpower returns..... (to do ???)


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

he finds himself


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

in Pluto Planet.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

He marry (a) Monster.. (Child marriage .. )


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

...later he realises...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> He marry (a) Monster.. (Child marriage .. )




        

They got Baby (after some years).....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

the baby pisses


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

^^

on Monster's face....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

(river) ganga is (thus) born


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

(suddenly) ...It started raining...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

(wtf ?) rain of piss!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

(Ya it's Planet Pluto)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

Then (river)ganga feel....(guilty coz her name left in prev post...)


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 12, 2008)

...some strange desire...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

hard to satisfy .....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

the MPower's need...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

Since Mpower (was) Maniac


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 12, 2008)

...was a puppetmaster...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

So he (Again) Puked....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

and (a) baby born...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^^^^^

  

(EVen Charles Darwin will bang his head after reading this story    )

That Baby (was) Evil



rajkumar_pb said:


> and (a) baby born...
> *i38.tinypic.com/2z6xteg.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

and kill MPower....

(So Monster wants to take revenge on the baby by kill the baby after he grow..)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

rofl! Where is KPower? Or Psychosocial? Hasn't he got a problem? Poor kid!

...like starplus serials!...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

*Story Ends Here*

Three Alien Cows...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

(Again three alien cows.... Geesh..)

BTG 

refuse (to) give milk


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Oi! That's my story!
Anyway:-
...farmer contacted aliens... (Customer service lol!)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

(Please don't bring MPower Again )

ALiens started War


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

...Humans filed cases...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

Suddenly Super*Women* Arrives


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2008)

and ask cows...(to give milk..)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

But COW refuses

(I m Leaving  Now)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

cows want lawyers! (^^Good night!)


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

but cow says


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

mooooo... moooooo... moooo....!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Nov 12, 2008)

...then SuperWoman opened...(lets see where this goes )


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 12, 2008)

Offtopic:Hey, there's no superhero named superwoman!
Anyway, "...superbox to extract..."(I just won't comment on this!)

Oh, and
@abhi.eternal:I had said POSSIBLY offensive! Might be ofensive for ekta kapoor herself.

Going offline now! See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

some of her


----------



## karmanya (Nov 12, 2008)

Tiny Chocolate Bunnies


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

But superwoman slapped


----------



## infy (Nov 13, 2008)

den she cried...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

it was awful


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

and cow died....(*Story ends..*)

Guys C'mon....We had to give some funniest story of ever..

OK..I start it..

One fine day.....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

FART Bomb Blasted.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

Whole city staggered..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 13, 2008)

police called CBI


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

(to) Know who FARTED


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 13, 2008)

politicians accused opposition (roflololol!)


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

Police accused veerappan..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

Verappan says WTF!


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 13, 2008)

who telephoned force?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2008)

Veerappan start biting...(his nails...)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

Suddenly Gabbar Arrives ( & Farts....  )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

I kill him. 

<story ends>

New story:

sun rose (in the) west (instead of east)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

<story over> 

*Now New Story*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

<you missed the story since you were away>

*now another story*


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

Edit (didnt see Metal's post)
and wreaked havoc.....(this is gonna be good )


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 14, 2008)

son want revenge


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

sharma_atul85 said:


> son want revenge


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

its sick (of) east


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

now always west


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

MPower became Disgusted (at This)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 15, 2008)

(He)...left digit forum... (He will if we don't stop!. Oh, I'd forgotten he changed his name.)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

moon protests (against) sun


----------



## infy (Nov 15, 2008)

sun starts crying...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

infy said:


> sun starts crying...


  

*Stars consoles him*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 15, 2008)

sun goes supernova! 

*www.art.eonworks.com/gallery/space/supernova_explosion-200308-SM.jpg
(BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Destruction!  )


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

But Suddenly


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 15, 2008)

^^Only two words?
Well, *"...a neutron star..."* (And this is how ya convert a supernatural thriller to a sci fi blockbuster!)


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

*started becoming SUN *


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 15, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *started becoming SUN *



That don't make no sense at all from an astronomical point of view but anyway,
"...(but) earth was destroyed..."


----------



## mrintech (Nov 15, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> That don't make no sense at all from an astronomical point of view but anyway,
> "...(but) earth was destroyed..."


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Nov 17, 2008)

...but no vain


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

Story ends...(Really a disgusting story)...Lets begin with a new one... A New-Gen story...

... A Software guy.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2008)

gets a BSOD


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

starts banging (his) head..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

and thought how


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

get a RSOD....(instead of BSOD)...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

wondering he discovered


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

what he wants...(Ofcourse a RSOD..)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

as he was taking photo the screen got off (Sh1t)...oh too many word...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

time (to) close thread ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ Why...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ Why?

Continue from my prev post...

... So he wants...(to make a guinness world record for creating a RSOD instead of BSOD.. )


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

^^Whoa people! we're using too many words in the brackets and hoping people won't count them(Myself included).

Anyway...
...to boot into...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

[off topic]

answer to the "why"- well, these games should make it funny to read... some of the posts here dont do that...

as long as the posts are witty, i'm fine with it..

[/offtopic]

continuing with the game : 


...windows OS because....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

He wanna Watch


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

how MS designed...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

...the dreaded SODs....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

But soon realized....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

He was (into) Linux


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

He tried Win98.... (Old betas of it do have RSODs)

@mrintech: Dude, I don't mean to be rude but please don't use words in brackets unless you face "the-three-words-don't-really-require-it-but-it-would-only-bring-out-their-meaning-better" conditions. In your case, it becomes: He was linux.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

and tried installing


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

Ubuntu but unfortunately.....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

...None had RSODs...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

Suddenly a witch ...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

installed Windows 98....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

...SE pirated edition... (OFFTOPIC:Say, that reminds me... anyone heard of this?(WinXP Pirated edition boot screen))


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 17, 2008)

it was awesome !!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

...but without SODs...


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

Witch Became Mad


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

... Software guy said:..."


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

What the Fail

*www.coolavatars.net/avatars/45/mario_wtf.gif


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

And witch disappeared.... ..(Coz WTF is the magic word makes witch disappearing..)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

Where is Raaabbooooo ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 18, 2008)

^^Don't spam the thread please!

...Then the guy...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

again install Windows..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 18, 2008)

Suddenly, the RSOD...


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

makes system busted....(I am looking forward the climax of this story..)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 18, 2008)

But techie installed.... (All the endings I've seen contain deaths. Happy endings anyone?)
P.S.:Maybe the time has come for a new "Forum Game". Does anyone agree?


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

OFFTOPIC : I agree  with the new Forum Game..

.. Fedora and obviously...(it works.... )


----------



## mrintech (Nov 18, 2008)

This Three Word limit is ridiculous... I must say better increase the word limit to 5 or 8

OR

Better start writing Paragraphs and the rule must be that the story must end in 5 Paragraphs


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Was useless becoz


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 21, 2008)

Thriller : Valentine day murder !!!

Sci-fi : Mail kills millions

Love : Made for each

Comedy : R U IdIoT ?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 3, 2009)

Reply to:


gpriceshop01 said:


> ya your degin is good.me also one game produer in company.
> 
> 
> XBOX GAMES NINTENTENO WII IPODS - XBOX GAMES, WHOLESALE VIDEO GAMES, PRICE SHOP FOR XBOX,PLAYSTATION,NINTENDO,APPLE IPODShttp




Time for another story:

Spammer's post reported....


----------



## mrintech (Feb 3, 2009)

L M A (o) :d


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys stop posting **** between this game.Niggers.

"Was useless because"

it was pirated(lol)


----------

